

US pushing India to hike cancer drug price - iapi
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/us-pushing-india-to-hike-cancer-drug-price/271189-17.html

======
MaysonL
And the fact that the drug is made by a German company, Bayer, makes this even
more disgusting.

~~~
sdiwakar
MaysonL, I believe the US position is to prevent patent violation in
underdeveloped economies regardless of where the research was done or who owns
the patent - this makes sense from an economic perspective given that the same
could happen to a patent owned by an American firm.

However, I agree with you if you are suggesting that the US should not be
strong-arming poorer countries into raising prices just to maintain the
profits made by pharmaceutical companies.

